# Flat tire! now what?



## studiowvw (Apr 15, 2011)

Third drive is a bust . Got harnessed up, hitched up, planned our workout - started off only to hear the unmistakeable sound of a flat tire.

How totally annoying! I unhitched, took cart back to the garage, air came out as fast as it went in. I had a replacement wheel with a good tire and tube but the axle is a different size.

Had to line drive Lacey instead of driving her. We accomplished some better communication and the time wasn't wasted, but I have my lip out over the tire.

Are there no-flat tubes available? Or can I replace the wire wheels with solid metal ones (bet that's expensive)?

Waaaah!!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 15, 2011)

You can get tubes at almost any bike shop. We always carry spares - I think they are 20" - but take the tire to a bike shop and they can fix you right up. They might also have tubes that won't go flat... as easily anyway.

While you are at the bike shop, get a tire pump too, just make sure it matches the valve type on the tubes.


----------



## Minxiesmom (Apr 15, 2011)

The bike shop that I went to couldn't get no flats for my Jerald tires. What he did do was use heavy duty inner-tube with an extra liner, plus "slime". Now those nasty "goat heads" don't pop my tires when I drive out in the pucker brush!


----------



## studiowvw (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas.

I'll see what I can get. That tire has no excuse - it's brand new and has only been used twice on my riding ring. Haven't even got near the road yet!






It took me right back to my youth when I had the good pony but the junk cart and the junk harness. Every time I'd get it all together and go out, we'd end up walking home with a flat tire.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 15, 2011)

Sounds like you attract flat tires!





When I was looking into no more flats for my EE cart tires I was told not to buy the ones meant for bicycles as they would make the cart pull too heavy--that I should buy the ones actually meant for cart tires. I didn't end up buying any.

I sure like the steel wheels with the solid rubber--no flats that way, no matter where you're driving. They are a little expensive to buy though, and you want to make sure that your cart will still balance properly with the different wheels on it.

We've never had much problem with flats on our carts. Years ago when we lived in western North Dakota we ended up with flat tires on the pony cart a couple times...thanks to the fact that we drove through a patch of cactus and the spines punctured the tires.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 16, 2011)

If the valve stem is bad you can't put air back in it fast enough, and heavy-duty tube/slime won't help. Almost all of our flats have had faulty valve stems as the culprit. If you see the tell-tale bulge on the valve-stem you know you aren't going to drive very far. We do use the heavy-duty tubes with slime, but also keep spare tubes. I did have a mesquite thorn in a tire one time that caused a flat.

VERY frustrating to have a flat. I've been a mile from home before and had a flat.


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 17, 2011)

Minxiesmom said:


> The bike shop that I went to couldn't get no flats for my Jerald tires. What he did do was use heavy duty inner-tube with an extra liner, plus "slime". Now those nasty "goat heads" don't pop my tires when I drive out in the pucker brush!


Just curious...but to drive through territory that hard on tires, wouldn't it be just as hard on the horse's feet? What do you use for protecting the hooves and fetlocks?? I have a hard enough time with rocks and gravel, I can't imagine having to worry about such sharp thorns everywhere.


----------



## studiowvw (Apr 17, 2011)

Minimor said:


> Sounds like you attract flat tires!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I think I'm attracting flat tires - that old law of attraction



Think positive! Think positive!

I am gathering that flats are not that common - glad to hear it.

There was a hole along the seam of the tube, definitely a defective tube. I didn't think I'd driven over anything likely to puncture.

Weather has been windy wet and cold, so likely wouldn't have driven the last 2 days anyways, but there is a limited time of a few weeks before the blackfly season crashes down on us, so I really want to get out there every day possible.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 18, 2011)

studiowvw said:


> Yes, I think I'm attracting flat tires - that old law of attraction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are encountering more defective tubes. I think it is a "chinese thing". Keep spares on hand.

Hope you get some driving in!

Sue, thorns are not really a problem for horses. Goatheads and sandburs are not a problem for hooves and legs. I've never had a mesquite thorn be a problem for hooves or legs while driving, though my hroses do get slight injuries from rubbing on the trees.


----------



## Callie (Apr 18, 2011)

I have the NoMor Flat inserts in wheels over 10 years and the best $20 per tire I have spent. Love them, just make sure they are the right size for the wheel.


----------



## studiowvw (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Callie

Where do you get the no flats tubes?

I'm not getting much help from bike shops.

W


----------



## Callie (Apr 19, 2011)

I have found some of the NoMor flats at Walmart, and did a search today and found you can order some from Amazon.com

They are kinda hard to install but I can give you some more hints (like have another person handy to help). All the Frontier carts and my Gerald all had either a 20 or 24 inch wheels and took the 2.125 insert. They must be the correct size to work. They were $18 something today at Amazon per wheel.

They are a solid rubber insert.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 19, 2011)

www.horsecart.com used to carry them and still may, the website says they're discontinuing their horse cart selection but to call for any parts you may need. It's worth a shot!

Leia


----------



## studiowvw (Apr 19, 2011)

Callie said:


> I have found some of the NoMor flats at Walmart, and did a search today and found you can order some from Amazon.com
> 
> They are kinda hard to install but I can give you some more hints (like have another person handy to help). All the Frontier carts and my Gerald all had either a 20 or 24 inch wheels and took the 2.125 insert. They must be the correct size to work. They were $18 something today at Amazon per wheel.
> 
> They are a solid rubber insert.




Thanks - I will look them up. Sure does seem like the way to go.

I got a tube today and popped it in, covered a couple of sharp spoke ends with electrical tape, and blew it up.

Seemed to be ok although slightly undersized.

It was freezing cold and windy again, but she was happy enough to be harnessed up and driven. Another good session!

The other day (not able to drive) I took her down into the bush to collect the sap buckets as maple syrup season is over. She was great in the bush, no spooking or getting worried. In fact, it was like having a big dog on the leash. She seemed to learn not to go around trees on the wrong side, and enjoying drinking some of the leftover sap.

Maybe next year she can actually help collect the sap - will have to cut out some saplings to make a trail if I want her to pull a sled or cart.

She sure has a great personality.

When we were going down the road I just sent her out in front of me on a long rope. She would have liked to trot the whole way, but there's only so much trotting I can do.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 25, 2011)

The BEST tires I ever got are Kevlar tires. Yes, they are bike tires. They do not make the cart pull heavier. There are usually 2 different treads you can get. One is knobby and the other is smoother. The thing is with the Kevlar nothing gets through. I did a trial and put a Kevlar tire and regular tube on one side and a regular tire and a Kevlar tube on the other. Both sides performed the same. So if you are concerned about the bike tires "pulling heavier" I would opt for the Kevlar tubes. They do cost about $20 each. When I saw the Kevlar tires I had to try them because I have show rabbits and my arms were getting shredded. I bought a pair of Kevlar sleeves and no more scratches. If a pair of knit sleeves can stop getting scratched then the tires and tubes have to have merit.


----------



## studiowvw (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 26, 2011)

I bought my No Flats tubes at Wal Mart, not expensive at all, but I had a bike repair guy come to the house and install them, He knew what he was doing but it was hard even for him. Well worth it!


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 25, 2012)

UMMM, replying to the wrong topic, sorry, how did i do this??? LOL sorry!


----------



## horsenarounnd (Dec 26, 2012)

I've used the NoMor Flat inserts many times and never had a problem with the cart being too heavy because of them. They do add some weight but not all that much. I have never heard of a type made for cart tires. You can order the flat free tire inserts from Fairview Country Sales in Millersburg, OH. These are the inserts they sell with their carts, so they may be different than the NoMor flat inserts, Their catalog lists 16 and 20" for 17.00 each and 24 or 26" for 22.50 each. They don't have a website, but their phone is 330-359-1501. They also have carts and wheels of saeveral types, and harness, etc. My catalog is from 2011, so the prices may be more now.

The inserts are the only way to go as far as I'm concerned, once they're in the tires you'll have no more worries about flats. The steel spoke wheels with rubber tires are pretty nice, too, but are expensive, nearly the same as wood wheels. I have a Fox Lane cart with the steel wheels and I like it very much, but the wheels are 100.00 or more plus shipping and that is a little too much for my blood.

Good luck, there's nothing more frustrating than a flat tire after you are all ready to drive.


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 28, 2012)

Haha, I remember how PO'd I was about that flat tire - defective tube.

So many things went wrong and instead of having several weeks of driving before the flies attacked, I had a handful of rides, most of which were disastrous.

Haven't had any trouble with the current cart tires.

Also I was able to get a lot more driving in this past fall season and I was able to improve my skills. Much happier this year!


----------



## Carriage (Dec 29, 2012)

Tires and flats, oh my.....

The thorn resistant tube with slime and then a tire liner will do much to prevent flats. We have been prepping our wheels this way for many years now. "To my knowledge" it has served us very well.

We have just tried our first set of foam filled wheels which will allow us to use our Fat Daddy tire which we truly love. But oh my word are they heavy! The pair weighs more than our frame work. What we noticed many years ago is that weight in the wheel is not the same as rig weight and has little effect if the weight is in the wheel.

Now our approach when a flat occurs, is to tell the customer to strip both tire and tube off the rim, loop it over the seat back and drive home on the rim. Then give me a call and stuff will be on it's way to them. I just hate it when a customer/friend has a hard time and we do everything we can to make everything easy for the horse and the driver.


----------

